# DMARC DKIM & SPF



## micski (Mar 6, 2015)

It is said, that Facebook has implemented a DMARC anti-spam feature, which require domains to have DKIM signing and SPF. If a mail address does not meet this requirement, it will be flagged invalid and can not be used for marketing campaigns and other services. What is the thought behind this? If a user enter a mail address, why not send to it? How can this scenario be a senders anti-spam feature?


----------



## davkiller (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes, this will cause complications to the configuration of web servers.

```
Received-SPF: fail (google.com: domain of ....
dmarc=fail (p=NONE dis=NONE) header.from=gmail.com ...
```
if the control is free, it is not a problem.
However, there is a probable monopoly marketing products and the obligation to buy lists to sell our products!


----------

